# Ritchey ProBio Max II Bars - Reviews?



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

Just finished up with a professional bike fitting session that corrected some of my tweaking. On of the corrections was a suggestion to go to a wider bar, and I kind of felt comfortable with the Ritchey ProBio Max II bars. 

Just wondering if anyone has any history with these types of bars? How do you like them, etc., etc.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I have them on 3 of my 4 road bikes. 44cm and 46 cm widths. I like them. I prefer a flat horizontal transition from the handlebartop to the hoods and these seemed to fulfill that need if I angled them up slightly. I have wide hands that the Ritcheys fit better as I get a long flat section between bartop and hoods and a lengthy flat section on the drops to fit my wide palms. (Non-ergo bars always cramped my palms up). I'll post pics if I find them.

The bars are not flexy even in the 46 cm size and are pretty nice. I only wish they had a bit longer flat section at the end of the drops. My hands fit the drops great when on the first flat section, but my hands do not fit the last flat section of the drops.

The other handlebars I have are Bontrager Race "flat-top" handlebars which are supposed to provide a flat transition between bar top and hoods. I really like these better interms of comfort in the drops but ended up getting the Ritchey's because i couldn't find more flat-top Bontragers anywhere.

Let me go find some pics...


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Bar pics*

Here's a pic of the Ritchey BioMax bars on my Campy Tommasini and Klein and also Shimano (gasp!) DeRosa. I have them angled a bit upwards to get a flat transition between bartop and hoods.

Edit:

Oops. The DeRosa has the old Deda bars in this pic. I hated those. The bike now has the Ritcheys as well.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

here's an updated pic of the derosa with the new bars (and now pink saddle)...

I think i must secretly feel like looking at my own bikes online, rather than lusting over the bikes these guys post all the time. sigh...


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

It's nice to see how they set up on a bike, and how the hoods are set as well. I wasn't really looking to get new bars, but the fit session proved that my older bars were too narrow and that was helping to tighten up my shoulders etc.

I get my bike back tomorrow and I'm looking forward to an evening ride to test the bars out. When I get a chance, I'll post a picture.

Thanks for the pictures! Nice looking rides.


----------



## stevers (Aug 10, 2005)

*Here it is...*

Sorry for the delay, got my bike back about a week ago, and I've only put on about 100 miles. Took some time to get used to the width, but they're nice...

View attachment 98034


----------

